# Animal Pics



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pics of the animals at feeding time. They are all so silly. I caught Bubba eating out of the goat bin like his mom used to do when she was with the goats. And I know my sow is thin, I'm working on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks happy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice area they have...lots of space! I envy that!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They always are happy at feeding time.  

I do have lots of room. I just wish I had lots of money for fencing too. Lol. I would move them around the back area. It's a couple acres or so. I'm no good at estimating these things.

I should add a pic of my newest pets too, even though they're inside pigs. I just upgraded them to a bigger cage.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I just saw your shop, Stephanie. I don't know what shower steamers are, but I'm going to order a pack and find out.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Who are the goats staring longingly up at you? They are adorable!

I absolutely love Bubba in the goat feeder. :slapfloor: I am so grateful my pigs haven't figured out how to do that...yet! :laugh:

Thanks for such sweet photos. Your indoor pigs look super comfy :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great setup for the indoor piggies!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I read about how to make your own cages online. I also found out that guinea pig owners are some pretty feisty people. Lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha yes yes! Them and house rabbit people on forums are pretty opinionated but in all fairness I think most of their values are good! I really support rabbits and piggies having more space than normal commercial cages.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I know their hearts are in the right place, but I guess having had both inside and outside animals all my life, not to mention farm animals, I'm not as ... protective as them. But I'm pretty laid back with my human kids too.

I haven't really talked to pet rabbit people. I only ever had meat rabbits. I can imagine though.


----------

